# Replacement Crystal?



## madslackin (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi all, nice forum you have here.

My yellow-hand 7S36 has been pretty tough so far. It has seen many lake trips, camping trips, various construction projects, etc. So I was surprised and upset when I sat in my car and reached back to grab my seatbelt and chipped the crystal. I guess I hit it in just the right spot.









How available are replacement crystals for this watch? Is this something I could replace myself or does it require some special tool or knowledge I may not have?

Thank you for any advice.

Justin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Justin....

You will need the full model number of the watch to obtain a crystal, the 7s36 is the movement number, there will be another 4 digit nubber after this number, to be honest if you havent done this sort of thing before I would let a pro do it, they can pressure test it afterwards which you wont be able to do..

Good luck...

If you do just want the crystal, our host Roy might be able to help, you can contact him via the web site by clicking the 'RLT Watches Sales site banner at the top of this page


----------



## madslackin (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you for the quick response, Jason.

The watch is a 7S36-01E0. I appreciate the caution on doing this myself. I will most likely have a pro fix the watch.

I did look at the RLT Sales section and saw the crystals Roy sells. I noticed that my watch uses a 'hardex' crystal. Is this different than a run of the mill replacement crystal? Should I make sure it gets replaced with this type of crystal when I take it to a shop? I know this site is based in the UK, but by any chance could someone recommend a shop in Phoenix, AZ, USA?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

madslackin said:


> Thank you for the quick response, Jason.
> 
> The watch is a 7S36-01E0. I appreciate the caution on doing this myself. I will most likely have a pro fix the watch.
> 
> I did look at the RLT Sales section and saw the crystals Roy sells. I noticed that my watch uses a 'hardex' crystal. Is this different than a run of the mill replacement crystal? Should I make sure it gets replaced with this type of crystal when I take it to a shop? I know this site is based in the UK, but by any chance could someone recommend a shop in Phoenix, AZ, USA?


7S36-01E0 - I think that's the Seiko 5 200M diver isn't it?

Seiko are a bit funny about replacement crystals for most of the Seiko 5 range, it seems that they regard them almost as a disposable watch, they will supply them but at a ridiculously inflated price. I know that some members have found it cheaper to replace the watch than pay the quoted price to have a new crystal fitted. Hardlex is a mineral crystal, its more scratch resistant than acrylic but not as tough as sapphire crystals which are generally only found on more expensive watches. A Seiko sourced replacement will be hardlex as well.

There are several US members, in fact I think we have at least one other member in Arizona, hopefully they can help you out with a recommendation.

Good luck,


----------



## madslackin (Jan 29, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> 7S36-01E0 - I think that's the Seiko 5 200M diver isn't it?


Yes, that's the one.



unlcky alf said:


> Seiko are a bit funny about replacement crystals for most of the Seiko 5 range, it seems that they regard them almost as a disposable watch, they will supply them but at a ridiculously inflated price. I know that some members have found it cheaper to replace the watch than pay the quoted price to have a new crystal fitted.


That's really unfortunate. It seems like a solid watch and the crystal is completely scratch-free, just broken! Haha. I'm not the type to throw good, working things away, so even if I did replace the watch, there's no way I'd throw away the other one just for some crack on the crystal.

I searched and saw that there was another user on this forum who was from AZ who goes by the name of 'marius'. He mentioned that he was able to source replacement crystals. Unfortunately, I get an error when attempting to use the board's messaging function and I can't see his profile, so I'm unable to contact him.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can obtain Seiko crystals and we ship to the US every day, email me if interested : [email protected]


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

RLT to the rescue again, I'd have a word with Roy, you won't find better customer service anywhere and he'll be able to tell you how easy it is to fit one, I've never tried and have no idea. Any reputable jeweller should be able to fit it, if you can't do it yourself. Marius hasn't been around for a few weeks so you could try posting a new thread "For Marius" but I don't know if he'll see it.

Good luck,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think that I supplied Marius.









I have just looked up this watch and seen it is the "Atlas"

These are just standard round thick mineral crystals and any watch repairer could supply you with one to fit.

It does not have to be a Seiko one, there is nothing special about them.


----------



## madslackin (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the email, Roy. I contacted a local watch repair shop and got a quote. I'm happy to say it's quite a bit less than replacement cost for the watch









Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad you got it sorted


----------

